# Top Secret Boilies



## etseir (9. Juli 2010)

Bei meinem Angelladen in der Nähe gibt es zur Zeit nur noch Top Secret Boilies. Wisst ihr ob das einen Grund hat? Sind diese Boilies besonders fänig?#6


----------



## Nico HB (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Eher weniger, in meinen Augen ist das Müll


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Nabend,

Über die Verkaufspolitik des Händler können wir nur raten. Vielleicht "laufen" sie Produkte von TS grade gut. Oder er hat Abnahmeverpflichtungen .. oder.. oder ..oder....

Zu den TS Boilies. Einige schwören darauf - andere verteufeln diese. Der eine fängt sich nen Wolf damit - beim anderen erweisen die sich als absolute Nullnummer. Da wird es immer verschiedene Meinungen geben. Leider selten objektive.........


----------



## Wolfsburger (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Bei uns im Angelladen gibt es ebenfalls nur die *kotz*
Ich halt von den auch nicht viel. Lieber ein bisschen mehr ausgeben.
Obwohl ich kenn ein der fängt mit den Pop Up´s ganz gut.
Das Feeder futter von T.S ist auch in Ordnung.


----------



## etseir (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Also ich sollte sie bei unseren Karpfen einfach mal testen?


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Genau , selber testen und probieren. Am besten mehrmals und verschiedene Sorten , nur so kann man sich fundierte Erfahrungen aneignen.


----------



## fantazia (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



etseir schrieb:


> Also ich sollte sie bei unseren Karpfen einfach mal testen?


Testen kann man natürlich immer mal würde persönlich aber gleich andere kaufen.Fütter und fische lieber Boilies mit hochwertigen Zutaten ohne Konservierer und Flavour.Die Ts sind doch nur Grießkugeln vollgepumpt mit Konservierer und Flavour also ich halte von solchen Boilies garnichts und würde solche niemals füttern und fischen selbst wenn sie gut fangen würden.Hab einfach ein besseres Gefühl dabei wenn meine Boilies Natur Pur(ohne Konservierer und Flavour) sind und keine "Chemiebomben".Ist aber halt nur meine persönliche Meinung ich mag es halt lieber natürlich.


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Natur Pur?? Quasie ein Bioboilie?

Den Boilie möcht ich sehen der nur aus nat. Produkten besteht.


----------



## jochen1000 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Natur Pur?? Quasie ein Bioboilie?
> 
> Den Boilie möcht ich sehen der nur aus nat. Produkten besteht.



Wenn wir jetzt von "Selfmades" sprechen, da gibt es doch sehr viele Leute die nur auf natürliche Bestandteile setzen (einschließlich mich). Finde ich nicht so ungewöhnlich? Erklär mal - das meine ich jetzt ersthaft interessiert!


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Wenn wir jetzt von "Selfmades" sprechen, da gibt es doch sehr viele Leute die nur auf natürliche Bestandteile setzen (einschließlich mich). Finde ich nicht so ungewöhnlich? Erklär mal - das meine ich jetzt ersthaft interessiert!


Naja, als chemiker sag ich dir, dass der unterschied zwischen natur und "chemie" vernachlässigbar ist bei den flavours. Sonst gilt halt, bio kostest mehr...aber obs besser ist...wahrscheinlich eher für dein gewissen (und den geldbeutel der vermarkter) Lehnst du nen vanillepudding ab, weil "chemie" also vanillin drin ist? Du würdest es nich mal merken, wenn schwarze körnchen ner nachgemachten "chemievanilleschote" drin wären! Und ein karpfen erst recht nicht!!!


----------



## fantazia (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Natur Pur?? Quasie ein Bioboilie?
> 
> Den Boilie möcht ich sehen der nur aus nat. Produkten besteht.


Moin,

gemeint war damit ein Boilie ohne Flavour und Konservierer hab mich wohl bisschen doof ausgedrückt.


----------



## jochen1000 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Ich benutze keinen Flavour, Konservierer, Sweetner oder ähnliches!
Deshalb meinte ich oben genannte auch weniger! Das selbige oft Chemieprodukte sind, ist mir klar und auch, dass sie den Boilie nicht zwingend schlechter machen! Aber (und das ist jetzt ein wichtiges aber), sie machen den Boilie auch eben nicht unbedingt entscheidend besser!

Dat war ja auch gar nicht meine Frage, danke trotzdem!

Ich habe mich ernsthaft gefragt, welche Produkte Gunnar denn meint! Ich hoffe jetzt ists verständlicher!


----------



## jochen1000 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



fantazia schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gemeint war damit ein Boilie ohne Flavour und Konservierer hab mich wohl bisschen doof ausgedrückt.



Ah, da sind wir schon mal Zwei...


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Hi Jochen,

Ich hege Zweifel ob du in der Lage bist sämtliche Bestandteile der Rezeptur aus rein bio. Produkten zu beschaffen.
Zumal es schwer sein durfte die Herkunft 100%ig zubelegen bzw nachzuvollziehen.
Allein schon der Grundmix - ..... alles Bio? Nix Chemie?

Sicher kannst du deine Bolieherstellung besser und gut kontrollieren. Aber auch zu 100% - im Ergebnis --> 100% Natur pur?


----------



## jochen1000 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Da hast du natürlich recht! 

Das ist dann aber auch so 'ne Verständnisgeschichte. Um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen, einen Boilie der jetzt aus

Fischmehl
Reismehl
Soja 
Blutmehl 

besteht, sehe ich als natürliches Produkt an (nicht wirklich Bio), allerdings wie die Sachen jetzt genau gewonnen werden und ob der ein oder andere Chemiebaukasten nicht doch mit reinwirkt, will ich gar nicht abstreiten. 

Nach meinem Verständnis würde ich die Zutaten aber eher als natürlich bezeichnen, deshalb meine (nicht böse o.Ä.) gemeinte Frage!

Gruß


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Rehi Jochen,

Ich habe lange und ausführlich gesucht - habe aber nichts böses in deiner Frage finden können. LooooooL

Jetzt könnte man bei den Begrifflichkeiten vortrefflich Erbsen zählen. Brauchen wir nicht , wir wissen ja was gemeint ist.

Aber der Anfänger , der liest nur " Natur pur" und springt auf den Ökozug drauf. Der besorgt sich dann alle Zutaten und ist 100%ig  überzeugt ein natürliches Produkt zuhaben.

Wäre interessant zu wissen  wie hoch der Prozentsatz an Selbstrollern ist die diesem Trugschluß erlegen sind.


----------



## fantazia (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht!
> 
> Das ist dann aber auch so 'ne Verständnisgeschichte. Um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen, einen Boilie der jetzt aus
> 
> ...


Genauso war es von mir auch gemeint mit Natur Pur.So bin mal ab zum Strand etwas abkühlen.


----------



## etseir (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Könnt ihr mir denn andere Sorten empfehlen,die man zum Beispiel günstig bei ebay kriegt. Die 10kg sollten so im Preis von 30-40Euro mit Versandkosten sein und am besten könnt ihr eure Fänge und Erfolge dazuschreiben!  Danke im Vorraus! #6


----------



## jochen1000 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



etseir schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir denn andere Sorten empfehlen,die man zum Beispiel günstig bei ebay kriegt. Die 10kg sollten so im Preis von 30-40Euro mit Versandkosten sein



Günstige Boilies betrachte ich wie einige Vorredner eher kritisch. Die Produzenten dieser Murmeln müssen ja schließlich auch irgendwo von Leben, müssen Produktion und Produktionshelfer bezahlen und und und...

Will heißen, so ganz viel Gutes kann in Murmeln mit einem Kilopreis von 3- 4 Euro nicht drin sein. Was nicht heißen soll, dass bestimmte Murmeln nichts fangen. Warum ich jetzt keine Boilies empfehle? 



etseir schrieb:


> und am besten könnt ihr eure Fänge und Erfolge dazuschreiben!  Danke im Vorraus! #6



Ohne die Qualität guter Boilies schmälern zu wollen, allerdings sind die Köder meist nur das kleinste Rädchen am Wagen. Eine alte, abgeklatschte und tausend mal erwähnte Floskel lautet: Nicht der Köder fängt die Großen, sondern die Location!

Wenn dicke (oder viele) Fische in die Kamera gehalten werden, von Anglern mit Mützen auf denen eine bestimmte Baitfirma steht, so hat das oft nicht sonderlich viel mit dem angegebenen Köder zu tun, sondern damit, dass dieser an der richtigen Stelle lag. Ich möchte gar nicht behaupten, dass jeder andere Köder auch gefangen hätte... aber bestimmt viele andere Köder auch. Die Werbung der Baitfirmen gauckelt dir und mir schonmal gerne etwas anderes vor, aber zaubern können die alle nicht!

Also durch Fotos, die Fängigkeit von Boilies zu bestimmen, ist sehr sehr schwierig!

Selber rollen ist natürlich nicht jedermanns Sache, aber so bekommst du Boilies mit relativ hoher Qualität zum niedrigen Preis. Natürlich ist das Rollen mit einigen Anschaffungen, die auch Geld kosten, verbunden.

Es gibt einige Fertigboilies die ich auch gefischt habe, diese haben aber leider einen anderen Preisrahmen, als den von dir genannten. Und auch bei dem höheren Preis kann man sich nicht wirklich sicher sein, was tatsächlich drin ist.

Das mag jetzt auf den ersten Blick widersprüchlich klingen, aber wenn man Löhne, Produktionskosten und den Gewinn abzieht, bleibt bei einem Kg-Preis von 3-4 € wirklich überhaupt nichts übrig... da bezahle ich lieber ein paar Euros mehr, nicht in der Hoffnung mehr oder größere Fische zu fangen, aber mit einem Auge auf den Nährwert der Kugeln.

Mein Tipp, weniger Boilies (also nicht gleich 10 kg), dafür aber (hoffentlich, wissen kann man es nie) hochwertigere, und viel günstiges Beifutter (Partikel und evtl. Pellets). Aber das Wichtigste: Ran an See und Location betreiben!

Gruß

Jochen


----------



## snorreausflake (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp, weniger Boilies (also nicht gleich 10 kg), dafür aber (hoffentlich, wissen kann man es nie) hochwertigere, und viel günstiges Beifutter (Partikel und evtl. Pellets)


Ha und da ist doch schon der nächste Witz!
Es werden teure und Hochwertige Boilies gefischt, diese aber nur zu nem kleinen Teil (weil zu teuer ) gefüttert.Bei der Logik kann ich doch auf den Nährwert furzen! Dann fütter ich mit Pellets und Mais und häng ne Holzkugel ran die mit Flavour behandelt wurde, wird der Karpfen schon drauf beißen wenn er auf Platz ist!

Nächste Frage:Ist Futtermais oder andere Partikel die Kilo weise in See fliegen und dort z.T.verrotten denn so viel besser wie ein billig Boilie???

Aber wie du auch schon schreibst : der Köder ist das letzte Rädchen und die Engländer machen da lang nicht so ein Tamm Tamm drum wie wir

@ etseir : versuch es doch einfach mal! Es wird sicher kein Fisch darn sterben|wavey: Ich habe letzte Woche zwei Plätze befischt, einmal mit CCMoore und mit Top Secret. Hab auf beiden Plätzen gleich gut gefangen


----------



## CarpMetty (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Moin!
Wenn man aber mit Flavour, Konservierer etc vollgepumpte Boilies hast, die die Fische verschmäen, nutzen deine Kiloweise abgekippten Boilies aber auch nichts. 
Beispiel: Ich hatte fürn Lehrling aus der Firma Tigernussboilies gemacht. die hatte er draußen zusammen mit sein Buzzbaits (zum nachtrocknen) zum trocknen gelegt. Erst kam sein Hund, und hatte nur die "Natur" Nuss Boilies stibitzt. Am nächsten morgen haben dann fast die hälfte der Nussboilies gefehlt, weil Mäuse die geklaut hatten. Von den Buzzbaits fehlte kein einziger. 
Mäuse und Hunde sind zwar keine Karpfen, aber irgend etwas sollte uns das sagen (abgesehen davon, das der Kollege nicht ganz clever war, die Sachen draußen zu trocknen)


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Moin moin,



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Dann fütter ich mit Pellets und Mais und häng ne Holzkugel ran die mit Flavour behandelt wurde, wird der Karpfen schon drauf beißen wenn er auf Platz ist!


Schon ausprobiert. Es funktioniert.
Da ich fast nur mit Poopis angel lag der Versuch nahe es mal mit Holz , Kork o.ä. schwimmbaren Materialien zu versuchen.



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Nächste Frage:Ist Futtermais oder andere Partikel die Kilo weise in See fliegen und dort z.T.verrotten denn so viel besser wie ein billig Boilie???


Generell ja ! Aber:
Wenn Futter verottet hat man schon mal einen Fehler gemacht. Generell aber kann Partikelfutter auch von anderen Fischen genutzt werden - auch wenn kein Karpfen die Futterstelle findet. Boilies hingegen würden warscheinlich dann vergammeln. 
Daher sollte man Boilies verfüttern die sich zB. nach 12h auflösen. Gerade die Selbstroller können das in ihren Kreationen leicht umsetzen. Bei Fertigprodukten ist das selten der Fall.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



> Mäuse und Hunde sind zwar keine Karpfen, aber irgend etwas sollte uns das sagen


 
Hunde "müssen" oft als Indikator herhalten. Klappt sogar...........

Wobei , Hunde - Mäuse usw. sind auch nur Menschen. Da wird sich schonmal das genommen was am besten schmeckt. 
Mal abwarten was passiert wenn das Getier Hunger hat und nur die eine - die bisher verschmähte Sorte "angeboten" wird...........


----------



## jochen1000 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Ha und da ist doch schon der nächste Witz!
> Es werden teure und Hochwertige Boilies gefischt, diese aber nur zu nem kleinen Teil (weil zu teuer ) gefüttert.Bei der Logik kann ich doch auf den Nährwert furzen!



Ich weiß ja nicht ob du vielleicht schlecht gefrühstück hast, aber die Logik dahinter erkläre ich dir gerne. 

Ich habe prinzipiell nichts anderes gesagt wie du! Da der TE allerdings scheinbar ein Interesse an Boilies und nicht an Holzkugeln hat, habe ich ihm dazu geraten weniger Boilies zu füttern - im Sinne von WENIGER FÜTTERN! 

Meine mangelndes Vertrauen an günstigen Murmeln habe ich ja erklärt, das brauche ich nicht nochmal wiederholen. Da kommen die hochwertigeren Murmeln ins Spiel. Zu der genauen Menge habe ich kein Sterbenswörtchen verloren. Lediglich ""wenig" im Kontext Boilies und "viel" im Kontext billiges Beifutter.

Nie habe ich gesagt er soll tonneweise Mais abkippen, nicht im geringsten, nur viel in Relation zu wenigen Boilies! Ich werde mich hüten hier irgendeine Mengenangabe zu machen!

Ich habe gerne ein paar Boilies auf einem Teppich aus Partikeln, da bin ich ganz bestimmt nicht alleine und als Unsinn würde ich es nicht betiteln. Welche Murmeln das nun sind, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Meine Meinung zu günstigen Boilies habe ich ja genannt.

Die Grundintention, da haste mich ja auch so nett zitiert, war der Köder ist das letzte Rädchen... wo war nochmal dein Problem?

Gruß


----------



## etseir (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Ich hab jetzt bei ebay Pelzer Liquid Sky Boilies gefunden. Diese kosten 27 Euro für 10kg. 
Habt ihr schon mit denen geangelt? Pelzer ist ja auch keine unbekannte Marke beim Karpfenangeln.


----------



## baam? (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Also ich kenne die Pelzer Boilies persönlich nicht, aber 10kg für 27€ ist echt sehr günstig. Das Problem sind halt oft die Zutaten der Boilies. Für richtig gute Boilies bezahlt man so 8-10€ das Kilo. Wenn du selber rollst, kannst du dir qualitativ noch hochwertigere Knödel rollen und das für weniger Geld. Ansonsten würde ich aber die Finger weg von diesen Billigdingern lassen.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Mahlzeit,

Gleich wird es wieder los gehen. Der eine wird meckern - der andere wird loben. Das wird dir alles nicht helfen.
Um das testen und probieren wirst du nicht drum - rum kommen.

Aber gut , ich selber habe Pelzer in meinem Ködersortiment und bin zufrieden damit.

Und bitte macht die Quallität der Köder nicht vom Preis abhängig. Das klappt nicht. 
Derjenige der behauptet  , das gute - das fängige Boilies teuer sein müssen , der steht nicht in der Materie.


----------



## angelverrückter96 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Schau doch mal in den Shop rein da gibts Boilies mit und ohne Konservierer und auch welche die in Salz eigelegt sind also auch ohne Konservierer.
Das Kilo der Travellerboilies (die mit Salz) kostet 5.70 €, also eigentlich ganz günstig. Kannst ja mal was bestellen und schaun ob die Carps bei dir im See die Dinger mögen.

Hier ist der Link
http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/index2.htm


----------



## jochen1000 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Gleich wird es wieder los gehen. Der eine wird meckern - der andere wird loben. Das wird dir alles nicht helfen.
> Um das testen und probieren wirst du nicht drum - rum kommen.


 
Das ist leider bei allen Sachen im Forum so. Die Erwartungen an so einen Thread sind auch einfach zu hoch. Ob etwas (was auch immer) zu einem passt, wird man nur übers "selbertesten" herrausfinden. Eine Kaufempfehlung bleibt immer relativ!



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Und bitte macht die Quallität der Köder nicht vom Preis abhängig. Das klappt nicht.
> Derjenige der behauptet  , das gute - das fängige Boilies teuer sein müssen , der steht nicht in der Materie.



Da möchte ich nicht völlig widersprechen, aber ich sag mal da wir ansonsten keine Möglichkeiten etwas über die Qualität von Readys (es sein denn wir haben ein Lebensmittellabor im Keller) herrausfinden können, ist ein Grundpreis zumindest ein Proxywert. Gleiches gilt allerdings auch bei selbst gedrehten Murmeln. Die Mehle kaufen wir auch in irgendeinem Shop, was wirklich alles in der Tüte ist können wir meist nur erahnen.


----------



## Fabi-21 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

schau dir die mal an, kosten ein wenig mehr wie der top secret scheis, aber ist auch verdammt gutes zeug!! damit angel ich nur und fang auch sehr gut:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Black-Label-Bait...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item3f00eed3cb

oder hier:

http://www.blacklabelbaits.de/


----------



## snorreausflake (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerne ein paar Boilies auf einem Teppich aus Partikeln, da bin ich ganz bestimmt nicht alleine und als Unsinn würde ich es nicht betiteln. Welche Murmeln das nun sind, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Meine Meinung zu günstigen Boilies habe ich ja genannt.


Nö hab net schlecht gefrühstückt
Du weißt aber scheinbar net auf was ich hinaus wollte
Es wird hier immer von "billig" Murmeln abgeraten weil die ja schlecht für den Fisch sind,im gleichen Atemzug wird aber zu billigen Alternativen wie Mais und (Hailbut)Pellets als Futter geraten.  
Und die Antwort auf meine andere Vermutung hast ja selber schon bantwortet und sie wurde auch von Gunnar bestätigt#6
Was für Murmeln auf dem Partikel Teppich liegen ist dann letzten Endes egal

Ich hab meine Meinung zu den billigen TS gesagt un dem TE geraten einfach mal mit den Murmeln zu fischen!!!

Aber lass gut sein und auf schwäbisch : du hosch recht ond i mei Rua#6


----------



## fantazia (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



etseir schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir denn andere Sorten empfehlen,die man zum Beispiel günstig bei ebay kriegt. Die 10kg sollten so im Preis von 30-40Euro mit Versandkosten sein und am besten könnt ihr eure Fänge und Erfolge dazuschreiben!  Danke im Vorraus! #6


Also für das Geld inklusive Versandkosten wirst du wohl kaum vernünftige Boilies bekommen zumindest nicht regulär bestellt bei e-bay kann man natürlich Glück haben.Kann dir aber die Boilies von http://www.successful-baits.de/ empfehlen fische die nun die 3. Saison und bin sehr zufrieden und der Preis ist auch top.
Fangen kannst du mit billigen Grießkugeln die mit Konservierer und Flavour vollgepumpt sind natürlich auch aber wenn man wie ich zb. Spots über Monate unter Futter hat ist es meiner Meinung nach schon sehr wichtig hochwertige Köder zu fischen um konstant zu fangen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

... immer wieder schön diese "TS" Trööts...
Undauch immer wieder schön diese Discussionen über Billig und Teuer...
Wer die Suchfunktion benutzt findet mindestens 5 Trööts üvber den selben Kram hier im Board...

Was aber mal ganz klar sein sollte: ein Boilie der im Kilo unter 5 ,- € kostet kann von den Zutaten und Nährwerten (was bei längernem Füttern definitiv wichtig ist!!!!) nix sein...
Denn es verdienen mindestens zwei, meisten 3 verschiedene Leute daran und das nicht schlecht...
Also haben wir ungefähr 1,90 -2,00 für die Zutaten (incl EIER!!!) zur verfügung und das wird sehr knapp...

Alle anderen die anderer Meinung sind und es anders praktizieren und damit fangen sollen froh sein ein sooo "leichtes" Gewässer zu haben...
HIER sieht es jedenfalls anders aus...

Greetz und v iel Spass noch :q


----------



## etseir (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Und wie siehts mit Starbaits aus?


----------



## beton0815 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Hab von Freitag bis Sonntag mit StarBaits Corn/Fish geangelt.

Samstag Morgen gab es einen Biss. Haben ihn aber nicht rausbekommen. Sonst war tote Hose.

Wir waren allerdings am Fluss und hatten nicht angefüttert.
Am Vereinsweiher gehn StarBaits Murmeln allerdings immer recht gut.


----------



## milkyway009 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Also wenn man Lust und Zeit hat würde ich immer die Variante Selfmade nehmen, denn da weißt du einfach was du drin hast und so schwer ist es auch nicht. Ich mache die Dinger ohne Konservierer und friere die fertigen Boilies lieber ein. Als Flavour nehme ich kaum etwas. Das einzige was ich sehr gerne verwende sind Dips passend zum Boilie. Funktioniert super bei uns und fängt auf jeden fall. Habe gute Erfahrungen mit Frolic Selfmades gemacht mit dem Dip "The Source" von Imperial Baits ist das glaube ich =) Auf jeden fall halt eine Fleischige Basis =)


----------



## beton0815 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



C&R schrieb:


> kann mich meinem vorgänger nur anschließen. selfmade boilies sollten immer die erste wahl sein und fangen zweifelslos auf dauer auch besser. starbaits boilis sind genauso ******* wie ts boilies. alles nur voll versiegelte knetmurmeln die wenn sie nicht gefressen werden monate lang auf dem gewässergrund liegen bleiben, da sie so gut wie nicht schimmeln. als allternative nenne ich jetzt einfach mal die firma succesful baits von christian heymanns. hier gibt es mixe in verschiedenen varianten zum selberrollen. die  mixe können von jedem wie er es mag noch verfeinert werden aber auch einfach so ohne weitere zusätze abgerollt werden und anschließend eingefroren oder vakuum verpackt werden. für die leute die nicht selber rollen wollen aus welchen gründen auch immer gibt es auch von succesfull baits eine alternative. frozen baits welche auch ohne konsevierer hergestellt werden und nochdazu eine recht preiswerte alternative bilden.




Holy Rhone von Heymanns.
Vor Monaten ne Probepackung bekommen, die lag tief in der Angelkiste drin.
Aus lauter Langeweile haben wir mal eine Angel damit bestückt als Snowman mit nem 10er Pop UP. 
Zwei Stunden später einen schönen Karper gelandet. Beide Angeln bestückt, und in der gleichen Nacht noch einen gelandet.
Leider hatten wir die restlichen Boilies gecrusht und in PVA Tube verfüttert. Und natürlich immer noch keine nachbestellt. Aber für den Monat ist mein Budget schon aufgebraucht.


----------



## fantazia (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



C&R schrieb:


> kann mich meinem vorgänger nur anschließen. selfmade boilies sollten immer die erste wahl sein und fangen zweifelslos auf dauer auch besser. starbaits boilis sind genauso ******* wie ts boilies. alles nur voll versiegelte knetmurmeln die wenn sie nicht gefressen werden monate lang auf dem gewässergrund liegen bleiben, da sie so gut wie nicht schimmeln.


Unter Wasser schimmelt doch eh nichts oder?Hab es zwar nicht getestet aber ohne Luft kein Schimmel oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Doch, Unterwasser kann es schimmeln, das sieht sogar weitaus ekeliger aus, als an Land. Sogar lebende Fische können von Schimmel befallen werden... #t
Und Schimmelzellen sind ganz natürlich im Wasser, sie zersetzen wie Bakterien alles was tot und faulig ist, nichts bedenktliches.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## colognecarp (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Von dem Holy Rhone Mix habe ich grade 10kg durch die Gun gejagt, die machen an und für sich einen guten eindruck. Der Mix lies sich auch super verarbeiten, jetzt müssen sie nur noch fangen


----------



## WK1956 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



C&R schrieb:


> kann mich meinem vorgänger nur anschließen. selfmade boilies sollten immer die erste wahl sein und fangen zweifelslos auf dauer auch besser. starbaits boilis sind genauso ******* wie ts boilies. alles nur voll versiegelte knetmurmeln die wenn sie nicht gefressen werden monate lang auf dem gewässergrund liegen bleiben, da sie so gut wie nicht schimmeln. .


 
woher nimmst du diese Informationen?
Hast du TS Bolies schonmal gefischt?
Warst du bei der Herstellung der TS Boilies dabei?


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

*@Cologne* verabreitest du die SB Mixe so wie se sind (Eier und/oder Spritzer Öl ist klar), oder gibst noch spezielle Zutaten dazu um den Mix aufzuwerten ?

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob die SB Mixe 1 zu 1 den SB Readymades entsprechen oder ob bei den Mixen noch ein paar Zutaten fehlen ?


----------



## pedda (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

ich finde sowohl das futter als auch die boilies von top secret klasse...


----------



## colognecarp (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Willst hier die Betiebsgeheimnisse wissen wa, da wir unter uns sind, diese hab ich mit Black Pepper öl gemacht. Also eier,pepper öl,Mix fertig. 
Die Mixe sind so schon ausgewogen genug, da braucht man nicht mehr viel dazu machen.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



WK1956 schrieb:


> woher nimmst du diese Informationen?
> Hast du TS Bolies schonmal gefischt?
> Warst du bei der Herstellung der TS Boilies dabei?


Du kannst Fragen stellen#d
Das  lernt jeder Karpfenhanta im ersten Semester:
1. selbstherliches Auftreten bei totaler Ahnungslosigkeit
2. Fertigboilies sind immer Schei.ße
3. Nur teuer fängt den Fisch.

Jeder Hanta der was auf sich hält befolgt diese 3 Grundregeln!!


----------



## Janbr (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich es gleich vorweg zu schicken, ich bin kein Karpfenangler und hab auch nicht viel Ahnung davon. Mich interessiert viel mehr was fuer euch, als Spezis, denn die Wertgebende Eigenschaft ist? Also mit anderen Worten, was ist eurer Meinung bei billigen/ schlechten Boilies anders, bzw. welche Zutaten sind schlechter/ anders als bei teuren/ guten?

Ich hab mir mal ein Grundrezept angeschaut (kann aber nicht beurteilen wie nah das an der Realitaet ist):
300 g Gries
200 g Maismehl
150 g Sojamehl
200 g Milchpulver
100 g Erdnussmehl
10 Eier (ca. 500 g)

Lege ich nun normale Preise (also Einzelabnehmerpreise zu Grunde) und verwende ausschliesslich Zutaten in Lebensmittelqualitaet, komm ich auf einen Kilopreis von 1,16 Euro/ Kilo Grundmix.

Da alle Zutaten (so lange sie in Lebensmittelqualitaet vorliegen) sich von Ihrer Zusammensetzung und Ihren Naehrwerten in einer definierten Bandbreite bewegen, kann ich mir auch hier keine Unterschiede erklaeren.

Fuer mich als Laien (was das Karpfenangel angeht, nicht was die Lebensmittelproduktion angeht) ist der Preisspanne zwischen 5 und 35 Euro/ Kilo nur durch die Marge der Unternehmen zu erklaeren, denn um einen Mix zu mischen bedarf es weder viel Ausruestung noch langer Arbeitszeit.

Was also macht den Unterschied zwischen billig und teuer?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## etseir (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Janbr schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich es gleich vorweg zu schicken, ich bin kein Karpfenangler und hab auch nicht viel Ahnung davon. Mich interessiert viel mehr was fuer euch, als Spezis, denn die Wertgebende Eigenschaft ist? Also mit anderen Worten, was ist eurer Meinung bei billigen/ schlechten Boilies anders, bzw. welche Zutaten sind schlechter/ anders als bei teuren/ guten?
> 
> ...


 
Also ich hab selbst schon Boilies gemacht. Aber bei mir lag der Preis bei 20Euro  für 5kg also ungefähr 4 Euro/kg. 
Ich kann zu dem Rezept nur sagen ,dass es geht ich es aber nicht empfehlen würde. In meinem Mix war noch Lactalbinium(weiß den Namen im Moment nicht) :q ,Fischmehl und Blutmehl.Das steigert den Preis,aber meiner Meinung nach auch die Fänigkeit. Meine ersten Boilies hab ich aber auch mit diesen Rezept gemacht,einfach nur Gries,Mehl,Maismehl und Eier und damit angefüttert und hab damit dann auch einen Karpfen von 13Pfund nach 1h gefangen..


----------



## Janbr (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

@ etseir

Welchen Anteil an Blutmehl und Fischmehl  hast du zugegeben? Meinst du evtl. Lactalbumin? 

Ich hab Preise fuer Fischmehl und Blutmehl gefunden:

Fischmehl 2 Euro/ Kg
Blutmehl 3.5 Euro/ Kg

D.h. bei eine Zugabe von jeweils 250 g zum obigen Mix ergibt sich ein Preis von 1.9 Euro/ Kg. Bleibt also immer noch genug haengen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## etseir (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Bei mir war der Anteil höher! Und ich hab leider auch nicht gerade die billigsten Eier genommen..


----------



## etseir (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Ja genau das meinte ich. Davon kostet das kg bei uns im Angelladen 8Euro.


----------



## jochen1000 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Moin Jan, falls dich Thematik wirklich weiterführend interessiert, empfehle ich dir beispielsweise den CarpTalk Boilies, der Link ist oben im Karpfenbereich festgetackert.

Aber im Grunde genommen hast du schon verstanden worum es geht. Wer selber rollt, spart eine Menge Geld - gut dein erster Mix ist etwas dünn von den Nährwerten, wird aber mit Verstand eingsetzt auch fangen. 

Durch tierische, pflanzliche oder Milchproteine versucht man den Nährwert zu steigern. Diese Mehle sind etwas teuerer bis sehr teuer. Und natürlich gibt es noch alle möglichen superteuren Schweinereien die den Mix noch teuerer machen (beispiel Lebermehl o.Ä.), diese können den Mix aufwerten, sind aber alles andere als ein Muss. Wer nicht selber rollt der muss sich mit Grießmurmel (die auch ihre Berechtigung haben) zufrieden geben oder halt etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen. Wer, was, warum macht, das bleibt dem Einzelnen dann überlassen. 

Das war jetzt mal ne sehr grobe Antwort, wenn du etwas genauer wissen willst, kannste mir gerne eine PN schicken.

Nur eins noch, zaubern können die alle nicht, egal in welcher Menge!


----------



## Janbr (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Danke fuer euere Antworten.

Ich hab nur grundsaetzlich noch eine offene Frage. Es wird haeufig gesagt billige Mixe bzw. billige fertige Boilies fangen schlechter als teure. Mich wuerde der Grund interessieren. Was ist in den teuren drinnen, was sie zum einen faengiger machen soll und den hoeheren Preis rechtfertigt?

Mir ist die Aussage zu einfach teuer faengt besser, ich will es verstehen warum.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## jochen1000 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Janbr schrieb:


> Danke fuer euere Antworten.
> 
> Ich hab nur grundsaetzlich noch eine offene Frage. Es wird haeufig gesagt billige Mixe bzw. billige fertige Boilies fangen schlechter als teure. Mich wuerde der Grund interessieren. Was ist in den teuren drinnen, was sie zum einen faengiger machen soll und den hoeheren Preis rechtfertigt?
> 
> ...




Auf Grund der Zusammensetzung. Wobei man nicht wirklich wissen kann, ob der teuere Fertigboilie nun auch den besseren Nährwert hat. Die Erfahrung (und damit meine ich nicht nur meine) hat gezeigt, das billige Grießköder nach einer Weile stark an Fangkraft einbußen, die vom Nährwert abgestimmten Boilies aber konstant gut fangen. 

Auch hier spielen noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle. Wird in einem Gewässer viel mit Fischmehlboilies geangelt, so wirkt sich auch der Angeldruck auf die Fangkraft der Murmeln aus. 

Gruß


----------



## WK1956 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Du kannst Fragen stellen#d
> Das lernt jeder Karpfenhanta im ersten Semester:
> 1. selbstherliches Auftreten bei totaler Ahnungslosigkeit
> 2. Fertigboilies sind immer Schei.ße
> ...


 
Manchmal kommt es mir wirklich so vor.
Und manchmal habe ich den Verdacht, dass die Hersteller und Lieferanten von Boilie Mixes und Zutaten diese Grundregeln in die Welt setzen.


----------



## etseir (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Auf Grund der Zusammensetzung. Wobei man nicht wirklich wissen kann, ob der teuere Fertigboilie nun auch den besseren Nährwert hat. Die Erfahrung (und damit meine ich nicht nur meine) hat gezeigt, das billige Grießköder nach einer Weile stark an Fangkraft einbußen, die vom Nährwert abgestimmten Boilies aber konstant gut fangen.
> 
> Auch hier spielen noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle. Wird in einem Gewässer viel mit Fischmehlboilies geangelt, so wirkt sich auch der Angeldruck auf die Fangkraft der Murmeln aus.
> 
> Gruß


Ein Freund von mir hat einfach mal Gries,Mehl und Wasser genommen. Nach ein paar Tagen im Wasserglas sah er noch genauso aus wie vorher. Er meinte damit wird er viele Karpfen fangen. In unseren Vereinssee,wo man eh nur mit großen Anfüttern und getarnten Montagen Karpfen fängt,wolte er mit diesen Boilies eine Nacht durchangeln. Er bekam nicht einen Biss,während ich auf unsere selbstgemachte einen Karpfen mit 20Pf fangen konnte. Und dabei lagen die beiden Ruten auf den gleichen Platz


----------



## WK1956 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



etseir schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat einfach mal Gries,Mehr und Wasser genommen. Nach ein paar Tagen im Wasserglas sah er noch genauso aus wie vorher. Er meinte damit wird er viele Karpfen fangen. In unseren Vereinssee,wo man eh nur mit großen Anfüttern und getarnten Montagen Karpfen fängt,wolte er mit diesen Boilies eine Nacht durchangeln. Er bekam nicht einen Biss,während ich auf unsere selbstgemachte einen Karpfen mit 20Pf fangen konnte. Und dabei lagen die beiden Ruten auf den gleichen Platz


 
das ist natürlich der ultimative Beweis :vik:


----------



## Schleie! (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



etseir schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Tagen im Wasserglas sah er noch genauso aus wie vorher.



Das ist kein gutes zeichen, denn dann tut der Boilie keinen Geschmack und keine Partikel abgeben. Ein Boilie sollte sich langsam auflösen und immer wieder etwas freigeben. somit bleibt er attraktiv.

Und stell dir mal vor, der bleibt da ne woche unangetastet liegen und fängt an zu schimmeln. wäre nicht sehr gut! deshalb von sowas finger weg.


----------



## WK1956 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Das ist kein gutes zeichen, denn dann tut der Boilie keinen Geschmack und keine Partikel abgeben. Ein Boilie sollte sich langsam auflösen und immer wieder etwas freigeben. somit bleibt er attraktiv.
> 
> Und stell dir mal vor, der bleibt da ne woche unangetastet liegen und fängt an zu schimmeln. wäre nicht sehr gut! deshalb von sowas finger weg.


 
beachte, dass war ein selfmade Boilie!


----------



## Schleie! (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

das ist doch egal, ob selfmade oder fertigboilie. wenn der boilie nix freigibt is die chance des gefressenwerdens geringer, und wenn er schimmelt isses noch schlechter.


----------



## WK1956 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Schleie! schrieb:


> das ist doch egal, ob selfmade oder fertigboilie. wenn der boilie nix freigibt is die chance des gefressenwerdens geringer, und wenn er schimmelt isses noch schlechter.


 
ober das Schimmeln will ich mich mal nicht auslassen.
Nach deiner Aussage ist dann ein Boilie besser, wenn er sich relativ! schnell auflöst.
Richtig?


----------



## Schleie! (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

ja natürlich soll er sich auflösen, sonst gibt er ja keine stoffe frei.


----------



## jochen1000 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Ja, so ganz einfach ist es jetzt nicht. Es gibt natürlich Situationen in denen man einen Boilie braucht, der lang formstabil bleibt. In den meisten Situationen ist es aber von Vorteil, wenn der Boilie sich auswäscht. Da hat Schleie schon völlig recht!


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



> Es gibt natürlich Situationen in denen man einen Boilie braucht, der lang formstabil bleibt.


Welche Situationen? Und welcher Zeitraum ist mit "lange" gemeint?


----------



## Schleie! (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Welche Situationen? Und welcher Zeitraum ist mit "lange" gemeint?



das interessiert mich jetzt auch.


----------



## jochen1000 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Welche Situationen? Und welcher Zeitraum ist mit "lange" gemeint?



Zum Beispiel Low-Stock Gewässer. Oder Gewässer an denen Boilies, die noch nicht kräftig ausgewaschen sind, nicht gut laufen. Auch wenn man die Murmeln dann zu Hause schon wässert, aber die müssen schon min. 48 Stunden halten können. 

Nebenbei, ist jetzt nicht meine Art zu fischen! Aber es gibt solche Situationen!


----------



## Schleie! (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

dem hohen weißfischbestand beuge ich aber nicht mit solchen "schlechten" knödeln entgegen, sondern einfach mit harten und/oder großen knödeln.

und wenn ich knödel mache/kaufe, die sich schneller auswaschen, hat sich das andere auch erledigt...

oder seh ich da jetzt etwas falsch?


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Also ich benutze ausschließlich Top-Secret. Bin sehr zufrieden.

Kaufe sie in allen Geschmacksrichtungen für 6,50 € bis 8,00 € pro Kilo.

Fange auch regelmäßig damit.


----------



## jochen1000 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Schleie! schrieb:


> dem hohen weißfischbestand beuge ich aber nicht mit solchen "schlechten" knödeln entgegen, sondern einfach mit harten und/oder großen knödeln.
> 
> und wenn ich knödel mache/kaufe, die sich schneller auswaschen, hat sich das andere auch erledigt...
> 
> oder seh ich da jetzt etwas falsch?



Mit Weißfischbestand haste völlig recht! Keine Frage mein Fehler, den ich auch berichtigt habe.

Was hat sich dann erledigt? Die Härte? Ja!


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Low-Stock Gewässer ?? Das sagt mir nun nüscht.

48h ist für mich nun nicht unbedingt "lange" . Wenn nach diesen Zeitraum nur noch "Boiliestaub" im Wasser liegen würde wäre ich zufrieden.Zumindest wenns ein reiner Köderboilie wäre. Bei reinen Futterboilies könnte es ruhig einwenig früher sein.

Da gleich mal die nächste Frage an die Selbstroller. Bei der Herstellung - macht ihr da Unterschiede zwischen Köder und Futterboilie??


----------



## jochen1000 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Oh Gott, zu viel Gelerne in den letzten Wochen. 

Natürlich gehts auch um den Weißfischbestand. Die Murmeln sollen sich zum Beispiel weniger auswaschen, um gar nicht erst eine Lockwirkung zu entfalten! Gerade bei hohem Weißfischbestand in Low-Stock Gewässern (die Anglizismenhasser mögen mir verzeihen und nicht gleich draufhauen!) muss die Murmel schon mal länger liegen bis die Karpfen vorbeikommen.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Low-Stock Gewässer.......... Da bin ich immer noch nicht schlauer....... LooL


----------



## jochen1000 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Low-Stock Gewässer ?? Das sagt mir nun nüscht.
> 
> 48h ist für mich nun nicht unbedingt "lange" . Wenn nach diesen Zeitraum nur noch "Boiliestaub" im Wasser liegen würde wäre ich zufrieden.Zumindest wenns ein reiner Köderboilie wäre. Bei reinen Futterboilies könnte es ruhig einwenig früher sein.
> 
> Da gleich mal die nächste Frage an die Selbstroller. Bei der Herstellung - macht ihr da Unterschiede zwischen Köder und Futterboilie??



Sorry, erkläre ich gerne (und ist auch schnell gemacht), so kann man Gewässer nennen mit einem geringen Karpfenbestand.

Ich rede von minimum 48 h! 

Nein, ich unterscheide nicht zwischen Hakenköder und Futter. Klar, ich angel auch mit Poppies, aber die sind schwer anzufüttern... es sein denn man hats auf Enten abgesehen! Obwohl findige Engländer auch da eine Lösung gefunden haben. Man verbinde PopUp via einer nicht gekochten Spaghetti (in der Länge wie auch später der PopUp auftreiben soll) mit einem Sinker und füttere so an... obs geholfen hat? Keine Ahnung, aber witzig ist es schon!


----------



## Schleie! (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Mit Weißfischbestand haste völlig recht! Keine Frage mein Fehler, den ich auch berichtigt habe.
> 
> Was hat sich dann erledigt? Die Härte? Ja!



Deine aussage mit den 48stunden vorher auswaschen.
Da verwendet man dnan lieber boilies die sich eben schneller auswaschen, sodass sie eben nach z.B. 2stunden schon so aussehen, wie die anderen nach 48stunden.

und dass die boilies länger liegen bleiben müssen...also länger als 24stunden denke ich mal müssen sie nicht liegen bleiben. der karpfen hat ja tägliche fressrouten, und nicht montag da, dienstag da, mitwoch da usw.

entweder er kommt tagsüber vorbei, oder nachts, oder früh, oder abends...wie eben seine fressrouten derzeit sind.

wie gunnar schon sagt - ein köderboilie muss max 48stunden aushalten, bis er in staub auflöst, ein futterboilie da reichen 36stunden.


----------



## jochen1000 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Das stimmt nicht ganz. Karpfen haben zwar relativ feste Routen und Zeiten. Der Turnus ist aber nicht unbedingt täglich der gleiche! Gerade an großen Gewässern, mit geringem Bestand kann der Turnus wesentlich länger ausfallen.


----------



## Schleie! (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

ich bin jetzt eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass täglich/alle 2 tage gefüttert wird, und nicht einmal langzeitfutter für ne woche eingebracht wird.

in diesem sinne, gute n8


----------



## jochen1000 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Generell haste ja auch recht, nur ist das eben nicht immer und überall so! Näääääch!

Nacht


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Mal ne kurze Anmerkung , meine Erfahrungen zu Routen , Turnus ,Zeiten........

Ich hab hier ein Gewässer , ca 300ha , in dem ich regelmäßig Graser fange. Über mehrere Jahre hinweg gesehen , auch zu unterschiedlichen Jahreszeiten ........ da kann ich mir den Wecker stellen . Die Burschen kommen auf die Stunde pünklich . 3 mal am Tag. Bei "normalen" Karpfen klappt das nicht im geringsten. Die Biester kennen keine Uhr und beißen wann sie wollen... oder eben nicht..... LooL


----------



## jochen1000 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

#6

Mit Grasern kenn ich mich Null aus, die gibt es an meinen Gewässern leider gar nicht!

Wobei ich mich von der oben beschriebenen Art zu Angeln distanziere, wollte lediglich der Vollständigkeit halber ergänzen, dass auch harte Boilies, die sich nicht auswaschen, durchaus Anwendung finden!


----------



## jochen1000 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Anmerkung , meine Erfahrungen zu Routen , Turnus ,Zeiten........
> 
> Bei "normalen" Karpfen klappt das nicht im geringsten. Die Biester kennen keine Uhr und beißen wann sie wollen... oder eben nicht..... LooL



Und dabei schmeiße ich immer beim Füttern auch ne Hand voll Uhren mit in den Tümpel...


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Kein Wunder - haste sicher Billiguhren reingeworfen......


----------



## jochen1000 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Kein Wunder - haste sicher Billiguhren reingeworfen......



Top Secret...|bigeyes

Nee, die Karpfen wissen jetzt wann ich komme und gehen dann...


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

_* looooooooooool*


----------



## etseir (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Da gleich mal die nächste Frage an die Selbstroller. Bei der Herstellung - macht ihr da Unterschiede zwischen Köder und Futterboilie??


 
Also ich nicht. Es bringt nix zum Beispiel in einen Boilie richtig viele Lockstoffe reinzuhauen,wenn die Karpfen sich an die anderen Boilies gewöhnt haben. Ich roll sie einfach und such mir dann i-einen Boilies aus. 
Aber ich hab eine Frage zum Boilieroller. Ich hab einen großen von Angeldomäne,aber ich schaffe es nicht ihm beim Rollen festzuhalten. Habt ihr einen Tip?


----------



## carp_11 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

eine kleine frage hab ich da noch 

ich war letztens nachtangeln so und habe meine boilies erst nach 12 stunden wieder rausgenommen
und mir ist aufgefallen das diese nur in den ersten 3-5 stunden zupfer hatten !

2. die boilies sind heller und größer gewordenn

was bedeutet das ??

ist das schlimm

ist es normal ??

es waren neuere top secret boilies für 8,40 Euro??


----------



## jochen1000 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



carp_11 schrieb:


> eine kleine frage hab ich da noch
> 
> ich war letztens nachtangeln so und habe meine boilies erst nach 12 stunden wieder rausgenommen
> und mir ist aufgefallen das diese nur in den ersten 3-5 stunden zupfer hatten !
> ...



Ja, das ist normal bei den Murmeln. Zum einen wäscht der Boilie aus und verliert dadurch Farbe, zum anderen sind wohl irgendwelche aufschwemmenden Inhaltsstoffe drin. Welche das nun genau sind, weiß wohl nur der Gustav... Ich vermute leise (aber ganz leise) Weichweizengrieß...


----------



## beton0815 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



etseir schrieb:


> Also ich nicht. Es bringt nix zum Beispiel in einen Boilie richtig viele Lockstoffe reinzuhauen,wenn die Karpfen sich an die anderen Boilies gewöhnt haben. Ich roll sie einfach und such mir dann i-einen Boilies aus.
> Aber ich hab eine Frage zum Boilieroller. Ich hab einen großen von Angeldomäne,aber ich schaffe es nicht ihm beim Rollen festzuhalten. Habt ihr einen Tip?





Lockstoff mach ich nur aussen drauf. Nen leckeren Aminodip, der die Murmel richtig schmacko macht und mehrere Stunden hält.
Aber ich fische auch nur noch fertige Boilies. Irgendwie waren die Frauen von der Boilimacherei nicht so begeistert. 
Na ja, ein Fisch/Muschel/Leber Mix ist halt nicht für jede NAse was |bla:

In dem Roller sind Löcher drin, schraub das Ding einfach auf euren Küchentisch drauf. Eine Werkbank tut es auch.
Notfalls auch eine Schaltafel. Da kannst du Dich gut draufknien


----------



## colognecarp (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



etseir schrieb:


> Ich hab einen großen von Angeldomäne,aber ich schaffe es nicht ihm beim Rollen festzuhalten. Habt ihr einen Tip?



Ich mache mir ein nasses Handtuch unter den Roller, funktioniert bestens, ich hab auch einen Mamut


----------



## etseir (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Ich kauf mit jetzt Buzz Baits..sind zwar teuer,aber ich versuchs mal. Die Bolies sollen meiner Meinung nach auch nich das Hauptanfutter sein,sondern eher da besonder was obendraufliegt& die Karpfen dann fressen. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Buzz Baits?


----------



## Mr. Gingles (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



etseir schrieb:


> Ich kauf mit jetzt Buzz Baits..sind zwar teuer,aber ich versuchs mal. Die Bolies sollen meiner Meinung nach auch nich das Hauptanfutter sein,sondern eher da besonder was obendraufliegt& die Karpfen dann fressen.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Buzz Baits?




Viel Spaß mit den Chemie-Bomben :q Oh man das die überhaupt gekauft werden. Dann doch lieber Top Secret...


----------



## Knigge007 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

War gestern beim Tackler der hatte von Top Secret so viereckige Boilie-Pellets da in 30er Durchmesser...... hat mit denen schonmal jemand gefischt oder sind die ganz Neu ?

Sind ziemlich weich aber nicht so gummimäßig wie die Scoberry von SB...


----------



## atsm123 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Berkley Gulp! Carp Boilies sind die besten Boilies des Jahres


----------



## etseir (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



atsm123 schrieb:


> Berkley Gulp! Carp Boilies sind die besten Boilies des Jahres


 
Woher willst du das wissen? Gibt es da einen Test? In irgendeiner Zeischrift? Oder hast du da am besten mit gefangen?


----------



## atsm123 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

auf der Efttex Messe wurden die besten Sachen preisgegeben


----------



## Knigge007 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

ohje wenn ich so was schon lese....... naja muss ja auch Leute geben die das glauben... weil wem soll man den sonst noch glauben wenn nicht einem Händler/Großhändler oder gar dem Vertreiber selbst......


----------



## teilzeitgott (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

moin knigge

hast du nicht auch bei der mega bestellung von sb mitgemacht?
das sind dann wohl mit die schlechtesten boilies die es überhaupt gibt.
aber du hast ja auch den hersteller geglaubt 
ts boilies taugen auch nicht viel mehr, aber das gilt eigentlich eh für alle boilies die man fertig kaufen kann.
eigentlich alles schrott, ich kenne keine fertig-boilies die dauerhaft fängig sind.


----------

